
The Birth and Death of JavaScript - mromnia
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-javascript
======
maxharris
That was pretty good, except for the part about the DOM as we know it today.
HTML and CSS have no place in mobile, VR, or AR.

